# Fat Mountaingoat's Lawn Journal #2



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

Well, Ive moved on from my last house, last lawn reno (my last lawn journal https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=3092&start=20). It turned out pretty well, but I've got a new project in front of me. I'm living in Germany now. Access to lawn chemicals is limited, as I understand it. The good news is Im working with a very small canvas, a theme in my life, it seems. Here's my last project and the new one.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

My plan is, if I can't get my hands on glyphosate, to solarize it this summer and replant Aug 1st. Looking at average temps, the high in July and Aug is 75 so Im thinking I can probably start early this year compared to what I'd do in the Midwest.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

I contacted the groundskeeper at our local semi-pro soccer team, FC 08 Homburg and he recommended seed from ProSementis. Image of stadium below. Looks like they have quite a number of seed mixes. Most of the ones I'm interested in run 70-80% PRG and 20-30% KBG.


----------



## bellts02 (Apr 16, 2018)

If anyone has any experience managing a lawn in Germany or Western Europe I'd love to get some tips.


----------

